# 94 2.0L jetta oil pan change



## Jreal27 (Jan 3, 2011)

I had to change the gasket for my oil pan since it was leaking. Once i got all the bolts off (including the two hiding behind the protective metal piece for the flywheel) the oil pan got loose. «it dropped something like half and inch when i pull it to the fullest before it gets stuck. At first i figured it was the streamer that was blocking it in some way. I ended up calling volkswagen directly since the posts i found online talked about taking off the oil pump and because my mechanics had never seen an oil pan get stuck once all the bolts were off. Volkswagen concessionary told me the streamer was attached to the pan with an o ring and the trick was to pull hard. Problem is i tried pulling on it with several metal bar and it seems like im not able to get it off without braking something. did anyone have a similar problem/ solution for this . Thanks in advance


----------



## Jreal27 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Answer*

I ended up calling a third place that told me the same so i ended up doing it . I was able to pull it down about an inch before i got to see the interior of the pan well enough since the car wasnt on a lift . So basically the only thing i had to do is pull on the pan from under the baffle instead of on top of it since it was stuck to the pan because of the old melten gasket and is attached to part of the bottom engine ( dont know the exact name for the piece its attached to but apparently its and o ring that connects the baffle to the streamer as the volks concessionary told me ) . I pulled out the pan easily one the baffle wasnt glued to it anymore . When re assembling it , i didnt put the baffle back kn since in that case i would of needed two gaskets one on top and one under. Anyways ill be posting some pictures for visuals as soon as i get on a computer .


----------

